# Crosby English Saddles



## ottbjumper (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm looking for a little info from anyone who has ridden in a Crosby. I found a Crosby Corinthian for a really good price online but I couldn't find much on the quality of them when I google'd it. What did you love and what did you hate about them? Any info would be great! Thanks!


----------

